# vin rivets



## revup47 (May 2, 2010)

hi does any one know if the star rivets on the vin tag are seen from the top or the bottom with dash pad off thanks chuck. this is a 1968.


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

Check your Factory Assembly Instruction Manual. The '70 manual calls for the *VIN Plate *to be inserted from *below *the dash. *HOWEVER*, I've only seen a singe (1971 LeMans from Assembly Plant: Pontiac, MI) with them installed that way.

What's more, I've noticed that the *Los Angeles plant *("Z") generally put the VIN plate on top of the dash prongs, whereas *Baltimore *("B") put the plate under the prongs.

Go figure. It looks like some workers did it "right" and others did it the way they were OJT'ed


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Which way the VIN rivets go in will depend on the assembly plant and in some cases, time of the year it was assembled, details like that, one can't just assume, it's like the '65 built A bodys that used a std rivet, I've seen somewhat seasoned GTO guys go nuts over '65's with std rivets. I looked last week at a '70 GTO convert built in Oct '69 out of Fremont land the orig star rivets could be seen from the top. One of my '71 Fremont A body's, they were installed from the bottom side.


----------



## Juice564 (Jan 17, 2016)

The star or rose pattern of the rosette rivet was visible from the top through the windshield on my '68 GTO. Have to look close but you can see the pattern.


----------

